# Want to go fishing over night.



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Looking for an overnight trip offshore. I have experience with fishing offshore, have some tackle. Looking to go out of port o connor or general area. Have 8 years of experience as a chef. Will cater too you making 5 star dishes. Will help with other costs as well. Love to go fishing and enjoy the big blue! E mail me at [email protected]. I work as a field service supervisor for oil states out of Victoria Tx. 9 on 3 off.


----------

